
Introducing Twilio Studio – the fastest way to build Twilio apps - gregorymichael
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2017/09/introducing-twilio-studio.html
======
gregorymichael
Hey y'all, Greg from Twilio here with the Studio team at SIGNAL London. Pretty
excited about Studio and would love to answer any questions you have.

~~~
mooncat
Looks slick. What stack are you using for Studio?

~~~
gregorymichael
Thank you! React and TypeScript.

